# stupid question?



## xfighter88 (Dec 6, 2009)

Is there a belt system in Muay Thai or is it more like a boxing gym where you just go and work out? Sorry if this is a dumb question.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 6, 2009)

Not a dumb question at all.  There are no belt grades in MT, they do have a system separating students and coaches though but someone else would have to talk about that.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 6, 2009)

While it's not a "belt" per se, I know of a few MT clubs that do use a colored band ranking system.  I think it's as much a concession to what people want as anything...


----------



## Rob2109 (Dec 6, 2009)

My trainer uses a belt system with the usual white to black setup. He's a traditional Thai trainer and back in Thailand he didn't use them. Seems like it's a Western convention.


----------



## Akira (Dec 7, 2009)

There are belts in muay thai, based on various thai animal forms of fighting.

Lowest is soi dog, highest is golden elephant.

I can train you and rank you officially complete system to golden elephant level 50 for only $599 USD. Just email me your credit card details and I'll send you the complete course and certificates and belts.


----------



## Rob2109 (Dec 7, 2009)

I've been Soi Dog for ages now, working on Nahling. Sounds like a good deal Akira, as soon as my Nigerian lottery winnings have cleared i'll wire you over the money. I've paid a nice Nigerian man the deposit so it shouldn't be too long now.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 7, 2009)

Rob2109 said:


> I've been Soi Dog for ages now, working on Nahling. Sounds like a good deal Akira, as soon as my Nigerian lottery winnings have cleared i'll wire you over the money. I've paid a nice Nigerian man the deposit so it shouldn't be too long now.


 
Thought your style was Eckythump?


----------



## Rob2109 (Dec 7, 2009)

Ay up Tez me old mucker, as thee made a Northern joke?


----------



## grado (Dec 9, 2009)

There are no belt rankings in the Muay Thai system. However, under the Thai Boxing Association of USA there are three levels for student to achieve. Level one, level two and instructor level. Each level takes 1 to two years of training to achieve. However, there are preliminary tests every 3 to 4 months between each levels.


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 10, 2009)

good stuff. thanks guys.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2009)

Rob2109 said:


> Ay up Tez me old mucker, as thee made a Northern joke?


 

 I 'ave that lad, from t'other side of Pennines mind.


----------



## Rob2109 (Dec 10, 2009)

t' other side? as thee running water yet?


----------

